# Season Passes Not Recording



## The Flush (May 25, 2008)

Is anyone else having issues with season passes not recording due to someone modified the season pass, when no one has modified the season pass?

Several of my season passes show no upcoming episodes in the to do list when there are new episodes every day (Around the Horn for example). I have to add them to the to do list manually. This does not happen to all of my SPs, but to a lot of older ones. I have tried deleting and re-creating the SPs, but it has not helped. I have even tried creating title ARWLs with no luck. Rebooting has not helped.

This is on a Zippered HDVR2.

Any thoughts on solutions to this problem?


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

I noticed a few nights ago that some shows should of been recording but were not. I chalked it up to being a rerun or one that I had already seen.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

How are they set up? First run? All? Which others besides Around the Horn are affected?


----------



## The Flush (May 25, 2008)

spartanstew said:


> How are they set up? First run? All? Which others besides Around the Horn are affected?


These are all set up as first run. Others that are not recording include Pardon The Interruption, Sports Reporters, TapOut, College Football Final, Outside the Lines.

It looks like mostly ESPN stuff, but TapOut is on Vs.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

I had the old X-Men cartoon set for all and it missed one.


----------



## SandyEggo (Jul 16, 2004)

It looks like DirecTV is using different Series ID's for new episodes of many shows.
I have been creating additional Series passes for the new ID's,

All of my units are running ver 6.2a. Unit with newer software might not be affected by this change is guide data.


----------



## crashHD (Mar 1, 2008)

Directv is sending out scrambled guide data again.

6.4a seems to handle it okay. Older versions are choking on it.

Creating a new season pass seems to take care of it. 

There's more detailed info in several threads at tcf.


----------



## Matt L (Nov 10, 2007)

I've been having the same problem. What is weird is that it affects only some of my SPs NOT ALL. I did not get "The Closer" or "Weeds" Mon. night. I looked at the Sp and it showed no upcoming showings. I Recreated the SP and The closer had something like 75 upcoming shows.

One other very weird thing is that some of the Sp are creating second folders, that's how I knew D or Tribune screwed us, the ID had to change for that to happen. But what is even weirder is that a show that as in an original folder popped into the new 2nd folder but none of the other 10 shoes in the org. folder did not. Weird and frustrating.


----------



## mstbone67a (Dec 18, 2007)

crashHD said:


> Directv is sending out scrambled guide data again.
> 
> 6.4a seems to handle it okay. Older versions are choking on it.
> 
> ...


What is tcf ??

My r10s SP's are messed up too dang it..


----------



## crashHD (Mar 1, 2008)

tivocommunity forums.

www.tivocommunity.com


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

On the TiVo, yes Tribune have changed the size of the ID field in the guide data and this is what is causing the problems. 

Issues if you have old software release: 
Repeats will record even if you set for First Run
I-Preview and Showcases will not record 
there may be other problems also 

Issues if you have current software but Season Pass was set before receiving the new software:
Some Season Passes may not record. The solution is to delete and re-create the season pass. 

The Tribune changes are rolling out over the next few months so you may continue to see the problems come and go.


----------



## andunn27 (Sep 24, 2007)

texasbrit said:


> On the TiVo, yes Tribune have changed the size of the ID field in the guide data and this is what is causing the problems.
> 
> Issues if you have old software release:
> Repeats will record even if you set for First Run
> ...


Hmm, I do not have the latest software and I have not had any problems with recordings, season pass,... Everything is working as expected.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

andunn27 said:


> Hmm, I do not have the latest software and I have not had any problems with recordings, season pass,... Everything is working as expected.


The changes are being made incrementally over a period of time. You may see problems arise over a period of weeks or months. Should you experience problems in the future with functions related to guide data, updating the Tivo software will resolve them.

Carl


----------



## miketorse (Jul 30, 2008)

carl6 said:


> The changes are being made incrementally over a period of time. You may see problems arise over a period of weeks or months. Should you experience problems in the future with functions related to guide data, updating the Tivo software will resolve them.
> 
> Carl


Is the only way to update TIVO software via the (land based) phone line?


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

miketorse said:


> Is the only way to update TIVO software via the (land based) phone line?


As far as I know.Yes


----------

